# Hi



## H_e_l_e_n (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

From the Uk. My friend got in me into mantids first of all. stupid of me but i didn't even know they could be kept as pets!! My family have finally come to accept that they will live in my room, so they won't come in a lot...

Please have a look at http://www.ukmantid.co.uk sometimes- we only started at the start of the year so we're trying to attract people to have a look at it

Helen


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Helen!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome Helen, from OHIO! ps (I miss saying from snowey OHIO!)


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Helen!  Welcome to the forum from Malaysia


----------

